# Spotting and orgasms?



## Meaggers

Sorry TMI! Im only about 5 weeks and we fulled around this morning- no sex just a clitoral orgasm. Ive had orgasms before during this pregnancy and didnt spot. But directly after I was spotting brown and have been very crampy all day! It went away (the spotting) and now its back!! Im worried sick since I just lost a bean 2 months ago! Is this normal? How long does cramping and bleeding last? Could I be having a miscariage from my orgasm? And dreams dont help bc last night I.had a.nightmare that blood was rushing out of me! Could this be more implantation spotting even.though ive had that already?


----------



## sunkiss

hey hun, same thing happen to me a few days ago, i got a little worried about it also but honestly the brown blood is just old blood and my ob said it is normal in 1st tri, i wont be fooling around again though cause i am too nervous now, as long as the brown is minimal and u are not doubled over in pain everything should be fine.


----------



## Meaggers

Thanks! I feel a lot better knowing its not just me. it sure is nerve racking this time around! Poor hubbies will just have to hang in there!


----------



## Stepmomtobio

Same happened to me. Makes me feel better I'm not the only one!


----------



## croydongirl

Sometimes orgasms can trigger strange things.
I have had multiple losses before 6 weeks, so when we got pregnant again my doc told us no sex, and no orgasms until 12 weeks! Good thing was I felt so rough sex was the last thing on my mind, and hubby was really freaked out so he kept clear! We are no officially in the clear, but we are still taking it slow just in case.
Wishing you all the best :)


----------



## essie0828

Same thing happened to me early in this pregnancy and with my two previous losses. It is really common to spot after sex or orgasm. The farther along that you are you will find that sometimes sex will give you Braxton Hicks for a lil while after but spotting is less. Im weak ladies, didnt give up sex and so far everything is fine. It all just depends on what makes you feel comfortable.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was so nervous having sex that we didn't try until 14wks and then! I got some red, then some brown and was hysterical -- but I have a tender cervix and when I saw the doctor, she confirmed that it was just the cervix, not the baby at all....try not to worry (if possible)!

best wishes


----------



## Meaggers

Thanks Ladies :) It's so funny how I worry over every little spot, twinge, cramp or lack there of. If they're there I worry and if they're not there then I worry! Needless to say, as much as I wish I could- I just don't think I can bring myself to do any BDing until after the first trimester. Makes me VERY nervous especially since we have less than a week until we're at the same spot we were with the last mc, and I don't have an US apt for 1 1/2 weeks. AHHHH!!


----------



## Meaggers

Okay the spotting stopped a day later and now today after a bm I am spotting again. Tmi but I wiped up high just to see if it wast here was anymore and it's light brown. What's the deal?! I'm almost in tear because we lost our last bean at 6 weeks and I'm 5w5d today.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had brownish spotting for a week around wk 7 (around when I had had mc), then a gush of red one night. I assumed another mc and cried myself to sleep that night. Obviously, nine months later, baby is here, SO....

I still think it's a tender cervix post orgasm(and residual blood from that, e.g. after the brownish bleeding before did you rest/lie in bed/do nothing? It could be just some blood left over and that is what you are seeing). However, and unfortunately, if it is a mc, it will change to red and terrible cramps, so please wait until Monday and perhaps see the doctor to reasure you?

best wishes


----------



## Meaggers

Just an update: I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma. Which is apparently the source of my spotting. The dr has given us a 50/50 shot and put me on bed rest for the next 3 weeks. Please keep us in your prayers if your a spiritual person. Thank you all for all of your help and reassurance.


----------



## sunkiss

i am very sorry to hear that Meaggers, i am very spiritual and will keep u n ur bean in my prayers, keep ur faith and hope hunny, prayers is always better in numbers :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I had a subchorionic hematoma with my first pregnancy. Scared me to death but the baby was born just fine at 39 weeks. Try not to stress to much. Mine came from a clitoral orgasm too, and my perinatologist said not to worry.

I'm MUCH more careful with this pregnancy, no orgasms!! (But seriously, how will I manage through the hormones?) I'll pray for you, I know you'll be ok!


----------



## Dahlia2007

I will pray for you hun. My sister in law has been diagnosed with the same, she's having twins. As far as I know, the bleeding is just what needs to come out as the hematoma is emptying out. Just rest as much as possible. No cleaning, no nothing! God bless

EmptyInside- did I read right, that your orgasm may have caused the hematoma? just wanted to clarify


----------



## goddess25

I had this too.. and TMI also had a bit of brown spotting when having a poo too especially if I was a bit constipated.


----------



## MightyMom

Dahlia2007: Yep, my orgasm cause my hematoma. I have these earth-shattering AMAZING orgasms. Unfortunately, that's bad when I'm pregnant because my uterus rips itself apart when it contracts during them. My doctor told me not to do that anymore.

I also broke my own waters by giving myself a little something-something at 39 weeks. I knew it would happen (earth-shattering KABOOMS) and I really wanted to be done with pregnancy by that time. One time clicking the mouse, and POP. Bag of waters was no more.


----------



## Dahlia2007

EmptyInside said:


> Dahlia2007: Yep, my orgasm cause my hematoma. I have these earth-shattering AMAZING orgasms. Unfortunately, that's bad when I'm pregnant because my uterus rips itself apart when it contracts during them. My doctor told me not to do that anymore.
> 
> I also broke my own waters by giving myself a little something-something at 39 weeks. I knew it would happen (earth-shattering KABOOMS) and I really wanted to be done with pregnancy by that time. One time clicking the mouse, and POP. Bag of waters was no more.

Wow that is crazy!


To OP: How are you doing so far?


----------



## Hope4BFP

EmptyInside said:


> Dahlia2007: .....
> 
> ....I also broke my own waters by giving myself a little something-something at 39 weeks. I knew it would happen (earth-shattering KABOOMS) and I really wanted to be done with pregnancy by that time. One time clicking the mouse, and POP. Bag of waters was no more.

:rofl: I literally burst out laughing when I read that, the way you wrote that was just comedy genius! You are too funny!! I really hope this doesn't come across as being insensitive and I am so sorry for your loss. Congrats on your pregnancy and wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months! x


----------



## paigeypoo

im abstaining, my poor hubby is guna be one wreck! lol. with my sons pregnancy i began spoing very early on and it was always brought on by intercourse. i had placenta previa. one time we had :sex: and the bleeding didnt stop, 4 weeks later i went into early labour at 18 weeks. 

i wish you all the best, staying off your feet should help. happy resting :)


----------



## Meaggers

Ok So since the SCH cleared up..I cheated a couple times and took it upon myself. hahah 
NO SPOTTING!!!! 
:happydance:


----------

